# Tips on how to Build a Homemade Micro Camper



## David Branch

Hi :10220: I'm new to the site. I'm from Winterville N.C. I am building a Micro Camper if anyone has any input please feel free to share. Please check out new blog:icon_smile_bbq: plans to build a detachable Micro Camper @ www.microcamperdawghouse.com Thanks and look forward to making friends!!!!


----------



## SMOKEY2348

Google 'home made popup truck bed camper'

Lots of good stuff.


----------



## David Branch

*Thanks for the google site*

Thanks Smokey for the input I look forward to reading what you suggested. Have you checked out my build so far on www.microcamperdawghouse.com


----------



## artmart

You are ambitious for sure! Good luck on your project. Since you are going for an apartment size fridge are you expecting hookups all the time? I also hope it doesn't get too hot in there. A metal trailer in a place where I live (so Cal desert) will not be fun. And if installed an A/C unit you are talking 30 amps or more for sure, especially if both the A/C and fridge fire up at the same time. (surge versus running time)


----------



## David Branch

Hi Art I have 110 hookups for shore power and Honda generator for power. I wired the panal box the 5000 BTU a/c is a dedicated circuit the fridge is dedicated and the water pump and hot water on demand is a seperate circuit . My experience in owning and managing a mobile home community has given me a lot of practical experience. Ohh yeah and lots of insulation for sure so far so good!!!!


----------



## SMOKEY2348

So, is it supposed to 'lay down' in the bed of your truck or stand up?


----------



## David Branch

Check out www.microcamperdawghouse.com this detachable micro stands up on a flat bed trailer. Thanks for the coorespondance please keep in touch


----------



## SMOKEY2348

This ones smelling like an awesome build thread!


----------



## artmart

David is putting an abode at the front of a flat bed trailer. The remainder of the trailer is for a motorcycle or something similar. This whole thing will be towable. It's pretty much included in the link to his website and in his posts.

I'm curious what this is gonna weigh especially with so much weight percentage at the tongue when not loaded in the back with anything. It's clever how he created an overhang to clear the truck bed and tailgate like what a 5er does.

But again, I'm curious about weight at the tongue when towing. I don't think this will be an issue as long as there is plenty of weight over and behind the trailer wheels. There shouldn't be an issue when it's setup, not moving and stabilizers are down. You are putting in some stabilizers aren't you? You might need more than a jack at the tongue.

It will be fun hearing (and seeing with pictures) your progress.


----------



## SMOKEY2348

Amended my post .
Welcome to the site.


----------



## artmart

Now you made me amend mine because it looked like I was disagreeing with you....

Doh.....:smack-head:


----------



## SMOKEY2348

artmart said:


> Now you made me amend mine because it looked like I was disagreeing with you....
> 
> Doh.....:smack-head:


:rotflmao1:  its cool, it happens :welcome:


----------



## antigua

Welcome :welcome: to the forum.


----------

